# Ducato fuel tank rusted



## bevdrew (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else has had this problem on a 4-year old Fiat Ducato-based motorhome.

Home from a week away in the south, parked up outside house, had a coffee and checked post before unloading van of perishables etc. On getting back outside noticed a small slick under the front of MH - the, over 1/2 full, tank was leaking derv all over the road.

PANIC - after much deliberation and hosing down road with soap products, managed to remove whole tank and decant fuel into works van and car. On closer inspection found tiny hole in tank near a seam, that had rusted right through. Van only 4-years old so was quite surprised. Phoned local Fiat dealership and was informed that a new tank would cost ----- £699!!!!! But the very helpful bloke did say that I should contact Fiat as the van wasn't very old.

Tried my very best, via several emails, to get something out of Fiat - they wanted me to take (a now fuel tank-less!) my MH to nearest dealer for inspection and seemed confused when I told them it was only the fuel tank that needed inspecting and that I had an estate car big enough to take it there. I finally asked actually how much compensation was I likely to get if it as found to be a manufacturing fault? As yet (1 week) I have had no reply.

By this time I had found a new tank on ebay for £170 and thought, to save the hassle, I'd just get that. One thing that confused me was that the ebay listing quoted the date as 00 onwards when, as most Ducato owners know, the update before the present one was in 2002. So I telephoned and the bloke on the phone seemed as confused as I was - not encouraging - then told me they didn't have any. 

Back to Google and found another supplier (all car parts | all car parts) offering the same (new) tank at £87 including carriage - WOW - an even better price. I ordered a replacement tank from these guys around 3pm on Thursday and, much to my surprise, a new tank was deleivered at 8:10am the very next morning - how's that for service? Had it fitted less than 24 hours from ordering and no problems.

Just thought fellow motorhomers and wildcampers would find this useful.

Bev & Drew W


----------



## Dezi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Bevdrew, Having some experience in this field I have to  say that I am very surprised at this. A leaking fuel tank due to rust just should not be on a modern motor vehicle. Manufacturers having overcome this problem 40 years ago. My previous Murvi 1999 / 2009 was a Fiat Ducato base vehicle & I was assured when buying that the 8 year anti perforation warranty covered all aspects of the vehicle. You have several options open to you to get recompense for the cost of the replacement & your time locating & fitting. Fiat, Society of Motor manufacturers & local free legal advice under the green card scheme at any citizens advice office. The new Murvi 2009, is also a Fiat Ducato, but it has a composite fuel tank, whether this is just as result of progress or a result of past problems  I knoweth not. Good Luck.

Dezi


----------



## bevdrew (Jul 13, 2009)

Dezi, Thanks for the info.

My brother, a motor mechanic of some 40-odd years, could not believe a rusted diesel tank either. But Fiat or CI must be aware of a problem, as the black-painted steel tank had been bolted onto the white chassis, then the bottom half of the tank had been sprayed with grey plastic stone protector, with overspray evident on the top of the tank and surrounding chassis.

For anyone who wants to check their own tank, our leak was coming from a bubble of rust 10mm above the electrically-welded seam that joins the top and bottom halves of the tank together. When the tank was removed and the bubble of rust cleaned back, we found the tank to be porous.

We haven't pushed too hard with Fiat as they keep insisting that they have to check the tank for themselves and that we have to take the motorhome to a dealer to be checked out. All of this a tad difficult with a fuel-less vehicle! Fiat actually suggested that we use the RAC to recover the vehicle from outside our home to their dealer. Not really sure what they were expecting me to say to the RAC? The fuel tank fell off?!

Anyway £100 and a couple of hours of our time seems so much easier than having to put up with Fiat red tape and probably Fiat denial that there is any problem. Perhaps it was uphill reversing clutch judder that caused the fault!!!!!!!

The Society of Motor Manufacturers sounds a good bet. Thanks again for the information.

bevdrew


----------

